# Case 1450 crawler will not start



## Maxwell (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a Case 1450 crawler, I replaced the batteries because I thought that was the problem in starting when it would not start I jiggled the fwd rev and it started it was able to start a couple more times but now will not. is the neutral saftey the same as the backup switch on the control column? or where is it.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We had an intermittent starting issue with our 1455B traxcavator, turned out to be caused by a gounding issue with the wire/connection to the transmission filter - unsure if this is the same wiring set up on a 1450 but it looks similar on the parts catalogue (we played around with what looks to be on the 1450 parts illustration items 29 & 30 )

http://partstore.casece.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr60694ar920207


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks MBTRAC,
I will check that today, do you know where the neutral start sensor is located?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately can't help with the location of the neutral start sensor - whilst logic would say there should be one fitted, & it should be in the control tower or around the base of the selector linkages I haven't come across it yet in our 1455B...........I've found the large Case crawlers to be generally reliable & when they do stop/fault it's usually only something small & cheap failing (like a spring or lost tension) but unless you are able to work on the machine yourself you'll spend a fortune on paying for labour in locating the fault.........


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Maxwell said:


> Thanks MBTRAC,
> I will check that today, do you know where the neutral start sensor is located?


Hi Maxwell - any update ? Curious if you have fixed your Case Traxcavator & what the problem actually was with the machine


----------

